# TBG Banquet; August 11, in Griffin (New info at the end of the thread)



## Jake Allen (Jul 18, 2012)

Ya'll please plan to come.
This is our annual way to raise funds for our organization and to keep our Youth Archery Program supplied.
We are also getting a new set of Targets this year. 

2012 Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
Banquet
Date: August 11, 2012

Location: Ryan’s “Old Country Buffett”, in Griffin
1323 North Expressway
Griffin, Ga 30223
770-233-3326
From I-75
Exit 205, Hwy 16
Go West thru Downtown Griffin, then take Hwy 19 & 41 North
About 2 miles on the left (just before WalMart)
Business Meeting 4pm Sharp
Donations accepted and Ticket Sells beginning at 4:45
Dinner anytime before 6 (Buffett)
Presentations and Raffle Beginning at 6:45

Admission: Pay for your Buffet, or Meal at Ryan’s and that is it.
(About $12.00 per person I believe).
Likely we will have to bring in the donated items thru the side door.
Pay for your meal, keep the receipt, then bring in your items. It will not be a good idea
To bring bows, guns, knives, sticks with sharp points and such thru the front door.

Questions/
Ken Purdy, (call or text) 478-952-0610, or kenpurdy57@gmail.com 
Email: 
Jeff Hampton, (call or text) 404-630-9039, or pm Jake Allen


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 18, 2012)

Our new set of targets;
TNGirl, aka Tomi, thru her persistance, politeness, and want to do good things for TBG, has arranged for our club to be able to
 purchase one set of the targets that will be used this weekend in Clakesville, at the IBO World Championship.
These targets are available to us for about 30 cents on the dollar.
20, Super McKenzies, shot only one tournement, and from only one side. 
We will be able to fill out our Youth Trailer with quality targets, and round out our set to be used for our Shoots next Year.

RogerB, and Necedah Dave, have graciously offered to haul these targets back to Georgia this Sunday afternoon.

Thank you!  

(20 of these will be coming to Georgia this weekend).


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking forward to it, always alot of fun.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 18, 2012)

A great event.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds good. 

P.S.
I'm still waiting for my membership packet, news letter, decocoder ring or what ever it is I am supposed to get after I joined back in May at the Coot's shoot.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking forward....and it's close to my house!!! And, Tony is bringing the youth trailer to Eagles Landing 1st Baptist Church this Saturday for our first "Archery Day" for our youth! Looking forward to both events!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 18, 2012)

ngabowhunter said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm still waiting for my membership packet, news letter, decocoder ring or what ever it is I am supposed to get after I joined back in May at the Coot's shoot.



Glad you are planning to come!
Got you taken care of.


----------



## markland (Jul 19, 2012)

Danggit gonna miss it again, got the Muzzy Stump Shoot in NY that weekend and have to get the children courses setup and run them.   Guess I'll have to get Jeff to put some tickets in for me  Ya'll have fun!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 20, 2012)

My weekend to work night shift. I will try to take a vacation .


----------



## RPM (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a great idea!!!  No overhead and a lot less work to get things set up.  I put it on my calendar and we plan to be there.

Is that a Ryan's stake house/buffet?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2012)

RPM said:


> Is that a Ryan's stake house/buffet?



Yes it is.

Don't let this date slip by, folks. This is gonna be a great event.

The targets mentioned above and now in TBG possession, more or less. They are safe and resting comfortably in a trailer in Lawrenceville, GA for now. They look great. I have personally touched every one of them in the loading process and they are fine! I look forward to our first opportunity to shoot at them.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2012)

Raffle tickets for 6 great prizes now on sale. Who needs some?


----------



## RPM (Jul 31, 2012)

Great prizes listed on the new thread!
The raffle tickets will be on sale at the dinner I'm guessing?
I'm planning to pick some up.
Should be a good evening.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gonna miss this one. Hope it's a great turn out.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 31, 2012)

DAGATOR16 said:


> Gonna miss this one. Hope it's a great turn out.



But Clay.....you don't have to be present to win. I will personally take responsiblitiy of anything you want that you see on the raffel thread. Just send me the money and what u want it on, I will get the prize to you if you win........


----------



## whossbows (Jul 31, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 31, 2012)

whossbows said:


> mmmmmmmmmm



stop that mmmmmmmmmmmmming!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 1, 2012)

*Hotel Information*

Hotel Information

Joe Coots has arranged  a TBG discounted rate with the Days Inn just down the road from the Banquet.
$59.00 per night rate, versus $80.00 per. Just mention TBG when you call for a reservation. Sounds like a real good deal.
Thank you Joe.

Days Inn Griffin
1719 North Expresswy
Hwy 19 & 41
Griffin 30223
770-229-9797

http://www.daysinn.com/hotels/hotel...&006=1501516633&009=e&011=days inn griffin ga


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 2, 2012)

*First Blood Award*

The First Annual, presentations of  the "First Blood Award" at this years Banquet.
Tip of the hat to Melvin Edwards for the inspiration.

Basically, given to a TBG member as acknowledgement for their First kill with Traditional Archery Gear, 
(Longbow, Recurve, Selfbow), of a Big Game species.

This year we have several recipients for firsts in 2011,
including Jason "Jayin-j" Holloway, Chris "Bam-Bam" Wilson, and Charlie "2 Arrow" Petrie for Deer. 
Al33 Chapman and Martin "Buckbacks" Hubbard for Black Bear, 
plus Charlie "Baldfish" Mitchell and yours truly for bleeding out a Wild Hog.

Congratulations all ya'll! Attached is a peek at the award.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 2, 2012)

wow thats cool


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2012)

somebody better tell Jason and/or Carmen, Chris and/or Melissa, and Charlie P.(the remaining folks will probably see this here!) they gotta show up at the banquet!!!!!!

That's a fine award and gooooood thinking on Melvin's part for the INSPIRATION!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 2, 2012)

Way to go Melvin!!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 2, 2012)

That First Blood award is awesome. Great idea!!  I hope to get one next year.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 2, 2012)

ngabowhunter said:


> That First Blood award is awesome. Great idea!!  I hope to get one next year.




Me to!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2012)

Me three!!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats a great award and a good looking one too. Its nice to have TBG acknowlege the accomplishments of its members.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2012)

whossbows said:


> wow thats cool



Thanks Jeff.
 I hope I spelled everything right. I get drawn into
drawing and designing on the Mac, and completely forget to
check spelling, get the names right and such like that.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2012)

This Saturday!


----------

